# wilcom digitizing software



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

is the entry level for wilcom digitizing good user friendly software? i'm digitizing right now with another software from compucom and i feel like its very weak. i want to move on and try something else and wilcom keeps coming up in my eyes as the one i want to lean to. is there anyone else out there that might give me some feedback about their experience with wilcom and other digitizing programs. i've tried drawings x3 pro and didn't like it much.


----------



## Rags (Apr 21, 2007)

I used Wilcom for 10 years (I retired from digitizing and training a couple of years ago). Without question Wilcom is the way to go in my opinion. Throughout my days as an instructor I had the oportunity to work with many different systems hands on, and none were comparable to Wilcom.

As far as what level to get I think that depends on your ability as well as what demand you have on a daily basis. While some of the features in the higher levels are wonderful tools, unless you have a damand to use them and/or the experience to use them properly you can more than likely start at a lower level and move up as time and experience allows.

I started on ES21 and eventually wound up with ES65.


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

Rags said:


> I used Wilcom for 10 years (I retired from digitizing and training a couple of years ago). Without question Wilcom is the way to go in my opinion. Throughout my days as an instructor I had the oportunity to work with many different systems hands on, and none were comparable to Wilcom.
> 
> As far as what level to get I think that depends on your ability as well as what demand you have on a daily basis. While some of the features in the higher levels are wonderful tools, unless you have a damand to use them and/or the experience to use them properly you can more than likely start at a lower level and move up as time and experience allows.
> 
> I started on ES21 and eventually wound up with ES65.


thats what i keep hearing that wilcom is overall the best. i don't digitize on a daily basis so i'm probably going to start at the basic level then work myself up. plus i think wilcom is expensive compared to other softwares out there. 
-thanks for the response i appreciate it


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Wilcom is the top of the line for digitizing. Keep in mind that the entry level only lets you do letters and not much, if any editing. The top end is $30K and the bottom is around $15K.


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

binki said:


> Wilcom is the top of the line for digitizing. Keep in mind that the entry level only lets you do letters and not much, if any editing. The top end is $30K and the bottom is around $15K.


hey binki, are you talking about 21d? starts @15k?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

We use Wilcom as well. I would say its the best out thee as well. I have 3 dvd tutorials lettering, editing and digitizing with the lovely afro lady  Boring tuts yet you leanr a lot. Im sure you can find copies out there if you decide to go the Wilcom route


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

It's hard to justify spending $30k when you can get designs done for $35 each. I would rather spend that sort of money on something that is a bigger profit center like engraving or a digital printer. Heck, for that money you can buy one of the fancy SWF 4 head dual function embroidery machines.

I think we are going to go with Corel DRAWings for the occasional design we have to do on the fly. Otherwise, most of our designs go down to Volant and are back in 24 hours.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

calijimmy said:


> hey binki, are you talking about 21d? starts @15k?


It looks like their prices have come down some since we looked at it. 


Wilcom ES 2006 Embroidery Software 

_*








Monogramming, Lettering*_*$1,295*_*








Monogramming, Lettering, Editing*_*$1,795*_*








Monogramming, Lettering, Editing Plus!*_*$2,995*_*








Corporate, Sports, Fashion Digitizing*_*$4,995*_*








Creative Flare, High Fashion Inspiration Digitizing*_*$9,495*_*








High Volume, Maximum Power, Advanced Digitizing*_*$14,995*


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

and a little more about it: Digitizing Software - Wilcom ES 21 or ES 65?

Keep in mind any demo's you see will most likely be the top end version.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

used wilcom & compucon.......wilcom's the way forward


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Can you copy a vector segment from, say, corelDraw or illustrator, and directly paste it to the Wilcom workspace? (just using the COPY-PASTE command?)


----------



## Rubiroo (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi everone, the answer to your question is yes you can just copy and paste direct from corel and paste it into wilcom


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

so the 21D is just more powerful editing and lettering program? i would have to purchase level 45 to actual digitize a vector or high res bitmap?


----------



## sgr27175 (May 20, 2006)

wilcom is by far the best software around


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

calijimmy said:


> so the 21D is just more powerful editing and lettering program? i would have to purchase level 45 to actual digitize a vector or high res bitmap?


Yes, level45 as a minimum to be able to "create" shapes from scratch; same as Illustrator level for Pulse DG/PL, where the Maestro Level is the Wilcom 65 equivalent.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Also, you might want to check out if Level45 would enable you to copy/paste vector segments from other vector programs like CorelDraw or illustrator, or import eps vector files. You can't do that in Pulse Illustrator level without an additional "vector pack" but it's really a very helpful feature.


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

hey thanks byron for all the advice.


----------



## Rubiroo (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi you can inport an EPS into pulse which is more or less a vector which enables you to convert the line file into stitches so you dont need an additional pack


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Rubiroo said:


> Hi you can inport an EPS into pulse which is more or less a vector which enables you to convert the line file into stitches so you dont need an additional pack


In "Maestro" level of Pulse, but not in "Illustrator" level, unless you buy an additional "vector pack." So, for both Wilcom & Pulse, on different levels, you have to check with your vendor if this feature is available for the level you are buying.


----------



## BarbieDoll (Jul 13, 2008)

*Wilcom digitizing software video tutorials on YouTube*

 thought everybody could use this link: - 

Free Wilcom Digitizing Software Tutorials on YouTube


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks alot, I appreciate your post. ... JB


----------



## Web Star (Jul 24, 2008)

Use WILCOM ES 65 for 3 years. The Best!
The program is kind of expensive for amature designers, though. 



webstar88
dot
com


----------



## tshirtsep (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Wilcom digitizing software video tutorials on YouTube*



BarbieDoll said:


> thought everybody could use this link: -
> 
> Free Wilcom Digitizing Software Tutorials on YouTube



Ahh, that guy's youtube says he's an embroidery digitizer in India since 2001!

From digital retouching to embroidery digitizing, it's all going overseas... *Fedex* to India and back is a helluva lot cheaper than spending $15-30K directly for Wilcom digitizing... on the positive side, the prices for the software will also keep go down as a result.


----------



## Web Star (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Wilcom digitizing software video tutorials on YouTube*

um...I am a digitizer in USA since 1998...
Can I get a AWE, OH or WOW? ~


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

does wilcom work on home digitizing machines? Does it have the ability to just save it as a .hus file or .xxx file and then you can simply upload the design for home embroidery machine and do it? Sounds like a program that's extremely expensive! What's then the base price for wilcom to get it to create from start to digitize, embroidery ready finish which I'm guess is level45?


----------



## Web Star (Jul 24, 2008)

reginammp62 said:


> does wilcom work on home digitizing machines? Does it have the ability to just save it as a .hus file or .xxx file and then you can simply upload the design for home embroidery machine and do it? Sounds like a program that's extremely expensive! What's then the base price for wilcom to get it to create from start to digitize, embroidery ready finish which I'm guess is level45?


 

Not sure how you upload to home machine? 
Do you use floppy disk or upload cable? I 
cannot answer that question.

Anyway, the answer is yes. WILCOM can save 
output file both in .hus file and .xxx file. formats .

WILCOM is expensive but worth every penny. 
WILCOM 21D is the level to start regular
digitizing. That's what my boss buy for his 
business, and that's what I use in office. 
It can create most of the embroidery files 
for our customers with no problems.

I use WILCOM ES-65 at home, though.
It has more advanced functions.

Come Visit my home page.


----------



## Yazakisan (Jun 19, 2008)

the greatest part about the new wilcom software is the auto-digitizing method as well.

i used wilcom for digitizing stuff for hats when i was working at lids and it was just awesome. the only thing that did give me a hard time was that i was so used to the right click duplicating and stuff after awhile that it just gave me a hard time when using illustrator and stuff haha... 

but other than that it's user friendly, fun to use, and really really easy to pick up. I would go with wilcom if you're looking for digitizing software, not to mention it's also the same brand of software bigger companies use out there like new era and some other big name players.


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

calijimmy said:


> hey binki, are you talking about 21d? starts @15k?


wow that drops me out of the running for this type of software! It would be a bit crazy I think to use this software for a part-time venture with an $600.00 home machine. Too bad there was equivalent software to the cost of the home-based machine. 15K I'd use to consider for a down-payment for a home! 
-regina


----------



## Yazakisan (Jun 19, 2008)

wow... 15k as a down payment for a home is pretty crazy.. sorry i know this is off subject, but here in hawaii minimum down payment is something like 150 - 200k now... land prices have skyrocketed haha... youd be hardpressed to find a 1br house for under 500k


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yazakisan said:


> wow... 15k as a down payment for a home is pretty crazy.. sorry i know this is off subject, but here in hawaii minimum down payment is something like 150 - 200k now... land prices have skyrocketed haha... youd be hardpressed to find a 1br house for under 500k


to clarify, small cottage, no electricity, by a small no-name pond, in no man's land in NH, VT, ME or MA. what I was trying to say is that's too rich for me at the moment money wise. I just wish there was another software alternative or combination thereof that was much less cheaper even if it involved 2 or 3 other cheap sofware packages to get the same effect: original image to digitized one ready for embroidery etc.

Hawaii's a dream to me. Never would be able to live there with those prices! I hope you're enjoying living in my idea of paradise! 
-regina


----------



## Yazakisan (Jun 19, 2008)

ahh icic... hmmm ES embroidery software was a pretty useful tool, not sure on the price though, but it seemed comparatively cheaper than wilcom and got the same basic job done.


----------



## anthonyckm (Feb 11, 2010)

calijimmy said:


> is the entry level for wilcom digitizing good user friendly software? i'm digitizing right now with another software from compucom and i feel like its very weak. i want to move on and try something else and wilcom keeps coming up in my eyes as the one i want to lean to. is there anyone else out there that might give me some feedback about their experience with wilcom and other digitizing programs. i've tried drawings x3 pro and didn't like it much.


hello jimmy i am anthony from malaysia i am a tutor and a user of wilcom as well and also a fan, i have been using wilcom for the pass 5 years now and now i am using wilcom decostudio which i find it affordable and powerful enough to use for both beginners and intermediate so far in malaysia it is selling below RM20k so that would be very cheap if converted to US dolar and the level will be higher than es21 and slightly lower than es65.


----------



## dunedinbob (Jul 23, 2008)

We switched from Masterworks II to Wilcom Embroidery Studio level 1 and have been very happy with it. Support is excellent. They took my Masterworks in trade and gave me what I paid for it originally which was really nice. Training in Atlanta was free. And they have run specials on upgrades off and on as well if you want to upgrade to level 2 or just add an option or two.


----------



## berno11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Dunedinbob,

I have masterworks too and I would love to trade it in for wilcom software. Can you please provide the link to the company that you used for your wilcom software. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

I have EOS 3.0 Elite Pro from Compucon and have played with an older version of Wilcom 9.0 (ES-65?) in the past. I like many of the features on Wilcom and prefer it to EOS, but can not afford Wilcom now. Last I saw it was around $15k for Wilcom's high end program. They sometimes do trade ins, but I dont know if they are running anything like that now. Last time they did and i checked, it was around $3k to trade "up". Still too much right now.

That all being said, EOS 3.0 will do a lot of what Wilcom will do. Some of the functions are not as fluid as Wilcom, but you can get to the same place with a design. I have had good support from Compucon as well, and they have a forum for users that answers a lot of issues. I am told by Mike at Compucon that the next release will include some of the tools I like from Wilcom like grouping. The stitch quality from either software is commercial grade though.

Just my two cents - EOS is a decent paltform and can do anything we need it to do with equal stitch quality, but if I had the $$ just lying around, I'd go with Wilcom. Shoot, if I had that kind of $$ just lying around, I would be out riding my motorcycle for a "living". 

Mike


----------



## anthonyckm (Feb 11, 2010)

lisa[USER=21705 said:


> @sewon[/USER]lisa;828680]I have EOS 3.0 Elite Pro from Compucon and have played with an older version of Wilcom 9.0 (ES-65?) in the past. I like many of the features on Wilcom and prefer it to EOS, but can not afford Wilcom now. Last I saw it was around $15k for Wilcom's high end program. They sometimes do trade ins, but I dont know if they are running anything like that now. Last time they did and i checked, it was around $3k to trade "up". Still too much right now.
> 
> That all being said, EOS 3.0 will do a lot of what Wilcom will do. Some of the functions are not as fluid as Wilcom, but you can get to the same place with a design. I have had good support from Compucon as well, and they have a forum for users that answers a lot of issues. I am told by Mike at Compucon that the next release will include some of the tools I like from Wilcom like grouping. The stitch quality from either software is commercial grade though.
> 
> ...


hi lisa i am anthony Choo from Malaysia, i am a Wilcom dealer, precisely what is the prize compucon are selling now and have u seen the Wilcom Decostudio.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Anthony,

I think we paid around $2000 or so for their full version of EOS 3.0 with a trade in of our Pantograms software and key. I have not seen Decostudio from Wilcom. 

Mike


----------



## anthonyckm (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi lisa i just receive information that decostudio is selling very cheap in the USA at USD1999.00 in the coreldraw webside and also they offer a tradein rebet of USD500.00 for your old software . That is great news u can't get that offer in Malaysia.

regards
Anthony Choo




lisa[USER=21705 said:


> @sewon[/USER]lisa;828794]Anthony,
> 
> I think we paid around $2000 or so for their full version of EOS 3.0 with a trade in of our Pantograms software and key. I have not seen Decostudio from Wilcom.
> 
> Mike


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I believe Wilcom and Corel will announce or show a new software program at ISS in Long Beach next week


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, and it has a lot of new features including Bling that creates Rhinestone designs and a multimedia output that splits a single file into multiple outputs for multimedia decoration. Details are working their way oout but it does indeed look like a great upgrade. It ships with Corel X5 and appears to work with the same split window operation as before. I've been using Wilcom since the mid eighties and nothing else comes close. This upgrade looks fantastic. I don;t know what the full package prices run but to upgrade our level 2 Embroidery Studio is $1099.


----------



## Cad (Jun 23, 2011)

Wilcom ES-65 is better ! I used this soft in over 11 years.


----------



## ironscepter (Jun 5, 2011)

Cad said:


> Wilcom ES-65 is better ! I used this soft in over 11 years.


I don't know why Wilcom made their naming scheme so confusing. For example, I think Wilcom ES-65 is supposed to be Wilcom product whereas Wilcom DecoStudio or EmbroideryStudio is Corel products. I don't understand why did they even bother to put the name Wilcom before the DecoStudio or the EmbroideryStudio for that matter.

By the way, do you mean Wilcom ES-65 is better than Wilcom EmbroideryStudio e2?

Likewise, is Wilcom ES-65 Version.9 better than Wilcom EmbroideryStudio e2, DecoStudio e1.5 and/or anything made by Corel?

How does Wilcom ES-65 compare to Wilcom 2006 ES?

Thanks


----------



## Cad (Jun 23, 2011)

ES-65 is a level of wilcom. Wilcom Embroidery studio is new product of wilcom, it is same ES level. But it is newest. 
Wilcom 2006 new than Wilcom 9


----------



## anthonyckm (Feb 11, 2010)

hi i am from malaysia, i used and sell wilcom also and i felt that the prize of wilcom which you are getting from your side are kind high comparing to what i am selling here in malaysia. Also for wilcom software you might 1 to consider the decostudio version, it works like a es45 and the prize are cheaper a lot for Malaysia market, however i do not know about yourside. Wilcom Decostudio+powerpack USD5000.00


----------

